

VoteSF: Make Facebook Your SF Voter Guide - oliverjesse
http://votesf.com

======
oliverjesse
A site I made. Some key points: Facebook-only, fully transparent (no privacy,
for better or for worse), currently only covers the SF election next week.
Probably should have been a canvas app.

